# quick pics



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

was messin around with his camera and took some quick pics of his fishes


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn, that aro is gangster.


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

All awsome fish.

And damn man...your 'messing around' pics are better than any of mine. lol


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm not really in to parrots, but your arowana is just flawless









Can't wait to see a full tank shot..................


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

SWEET!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice arowana


----------

